# MEGUI: how to change frame rate (fps)



## Muhib (Jan 11, 2012)

I am new to MEGUI. I can't find any option here to change the frame-rate. An option appears while creating AVS Script but that's not changeable.

So, how can I change my videos Frame Rate while encoding with MEGUI?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I've not used it. But if you are using generic templates or settings based on TV specs, then the fps is fixed. Just a thought.


----------



## Muhib (Jan 11, 2012)

Oddba11 said:


> I've not used it. But if you are using generic templates or settings based on TV specs, then the fps is fixed. Just a thought.


No, I have tried different videos. There is surely a way to change FPS


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've not used it either, but I did find this:
'
http://www.spirton.com/convert-videos-to-60fps/


----------

